# Cutting boards



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2016)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 11 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2016)

Love the first and last. Yer getting better pup!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Love the first and last. Yer getting better pup!!


I'm the best. Off course wood came from Washington. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 2, 2016)

Explain the first and last for us. They are all sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice!!!!! real nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Explain the first and last for us. They are all sweet!


Endgrain with black limba and Purple Heart and the other with maple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2016)

Great looking boards Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 2, 2016)

Excellent!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 2, 2016)

Those are amazing! Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 2, 2016)

Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice work! The endgrain limba is pretty sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 2, 2016)

Eh, Those checker boards have too many squares.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Eh, Those checker boards have too many squares.


Lot of work lol


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 2, 2016)

Really nice work Tony .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2016)

Awesome! Can't believe the Black Limba! I'm inspired once again to build some of these! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 3, 2016)

Very nice sir. Great use of natural grain to make a very unique boards. I am sure those must sell well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 4, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Very nice sir. Great use of natural grain to make a very unique boards. I am sure those must sell well.


Thanks. Well, I live in a little old rural town where all of us are poor ol rednecks. Lol. Can't sell anything around here. Mostly Christmas gifts


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2016)

Cool stuff Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 4, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. Well, I live in a little old rural town where all of us are poor ol rednecks. Lol. Can't sell anything around here. Mostly Christmas gifts


Going to have some very happy rednecks this Christmas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2016)

Damn nice boards Tony  That last one has a unique style and is amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 18, 2016)

That right there is purty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Dec 18, 2016)

super awesome work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 18, 2016)

WoodBurningMan said:


> super awesome work


You're new here Richard so we'll forgive you this time, but we try not to feed Tony - his head is big enough already!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 18, 2016)

At least they aren't hair sticks buddy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 23, 2016)

SENC said:


> You're new here Richard so we'll forgive you this time, but we try not to feed Tony - his head is big enough already!


You should see my belly. No....wait....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You should see my belly. No....wait....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

